# أقوى نموذج تحقيق فى الحوادث وجدته



## mohamed lashin (18 مارس 2009)

أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع
النموذج أمريكى
وأنا بصدد ترجمته
وسأرفعه مترجم بإذن الله


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

محمد

الفورم ممتازة و لكنها تنفع كتقرير حادث و ليس تقرير تحقيق

investigation report يحتاج تفاصيل اكثر و مهنية فى التحقيق و عرض النتائج

اشكرك محمد على مجهودك


----------



## almasry (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

فعلاً هو عبارة عن تقرير عن حادث
وليس تحقيق في حادث فهذا يحتاج إلى كثير من الأمور مثل:
- سبب الحصول (طبيعيي إهمال - ..)
- طرق تفاديه
- ..
مع شكري لك أخ محمد


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 مارس 2009)

thanks so much for the good report


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

المهندس سيد ماهو الفرق بين تقرير حادث و تقرير تحقيق و مثال توضيحي عن الفرق بينهما و شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (31 مارس 2009)

ahmedeng2007 قال:


> المهندس سيد ماهو الفرق بين تقرير حادث و تقرير تحقيق و مثال توضيحي عن الفرق بينهما و شكرا


 

اخى احمد
طلما قصدتى بالاسم انا حاضر سوف اجيبك

بالنسبة لتقرير الحادث هو وصف للحادث و ما نتج عنة و الاحداث التى حذثت نتيجة للحادث و من كان متواجدين و يمكن لكاتب التقرير ان يشير الى اى سبب يكون ادى للحادث و هو فى معظم الاحوال يكون السبب المباشر للحادث

يدعم تقرير الحادث بصور من الموقع و اوراق لها علاقة بالحادث مثل تصريح العمل او روسومات لمعدة العمل اواواواو

بالنسبة لتقرير التحقيق فى الحادث

كلنا يعلم ان هناك اسباب جذرية للحوادث لابد من دراسة الحادث من قبل لجنة تحقيق لدراسة الحادث لمعرفة الاسباب الجذرية للحادث 
ما ينتج عن لجنة التحقيق هو تقرير تحقيق يكون فية تفاصيل اكثر كيف حدث الحادث و الاسباب التى دت الية و الاهم هو التوصيات لتجنب تكرار الحادث

لزيادة التوضيح الكم الربط التالى

اسباب الحوادث

نتمنى السلامة للجميع و تذكر ان الوقاية خير من العلاج

اعتقد كده الصورة واضحة


----------



## mabouzeid (2 مايو 2009)

*الفرق بين تقرير الحادث وتقرير التحقيق*

الأخوة الأفاضل ، 
بداية لا استطيع ان اعبر لكم عن مدى امتنانى العظيم لكل ما رايته فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وكذلك المناقشات المثمرة والبناءة حيث لم يمضى على إنضمامى سوى سويعات قليلة ، وكنت أود أن أضيف لما سردة المهندس سيد أن تقرير تحقيق الحادث يشتمل أيضاً على الآتـى : 
1- لجنة التحقيق (مفصلة ومشكله من الرئيس طبقاً لما يحتاجة التحقيق) 
2- وصف تفصيلى للحادث مدعماً بالرسومات
3- الأشخاص المنوطين بالتحقيق
4- أقوال شهود العيان والأشخاص المنوطين بالتحقيق 
5- رأى اللجنة الفنية 
6- التقرير الطبى إن وجد 
7-الأسباب المباشرة للحادث 
8-الأسباب الخفية للحادث 
9- ملخص التحقيق 
10- الإجراءات والتوصيات الوقائية لضمان عدم تكرار الحادث


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (22 يناير 2010)

لابد من العدل اثنى التحقيق وايكم والضلم ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------

